# Essential Neoclassical Listening



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

I have never paid much attention to the neoclassical movement until hearing Martinu's _Concerto for harpsichord and small orchestra_. Richard Strauss' _Divertimento after Keyboard Pieces by Couperin_ is another recent discovery for me. From the opera side, I have listened to Stravinsky the rake's progress a few times.

What pieces and what specific performances would you recommend.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Paul Hindemith's _Kammermusik_ series. Not really chamber music as the title implies, but a series of seven concertos for various solo instruments and chamber orchestra or ensemble. Hindemith's methods of boiling down his music to attain something like the economy and concision of late baroque/classical forms ran parallel to that of Stravinsky but they had their own distinctive ways of going about it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kammermusik_(Hindemith)

Chailly's set on Decca is essential, and it has the bonus of including the un-numbered _Kleine Kammermusik_ for wind quintet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Prokofiev's first symphony (Classical)
Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Octet, Dumbarton Oaks
Poulenc piano concerto, chamber music 
Karl Hartmann symphony no. 5


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Two of my favorites from Stravinsky:


 _Apollon musagète_ (1928) - Gardiner, LSO (LSO Live);
 Violin Concerto (1931) - Hahn, Marriner, ASMF (Sony).
I also like Hindemith's _The Four Temperaments_. Try the Sony recording with Ax, Salonen, and the LA Philharmonic.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Prokofiev's first symphony (Classical)
> Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Octet, Dumbarton Oaks
> *Poulenc piano concerto, chamber music *
> Karl Hartmann symphony no. 5


Of course, a very beautiful concerto.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 Hanson/Eastman Rochester Philharmonic (Mercury)


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Schnittke Suite in the Old Style
Concerto Grosso No. 1

Spohr-- Symphony no. 6

Stravinsky: Septet, Symphony in C


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Not essential but just thought I'd post.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Béla Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

John Zito said:


> Two of my favorites from Stravinsky:
> 
> 
> _Apollon musagète_ (1928) - Gardiner, LSO (LSO Live);
> ...


Both _Apollo musagete_ and _Four Temperaments_ were commissioned by George Balanchine for ballet. He also used the Violin Concerto for a ballet. That's how I discovered these works. There are videos of all three on the web, but the quality leaves much to be desired. The latter two are so included on a commercial DVD called _Choreography by Balanchine_ (one disc of two in a series). This is from a 1970's era television broadcast (and Balanchine reworked the dances for the camera), so still not the best.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

All the above suggestions are great. I would also include Shostakovich's 9th Symphony. Many good recordings but I prefer Bernstein/NYP. It's coupled with his legendary "fast" 5th (definitely NOT neo-classical but still great all the same).


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Gold Member said:


> Not essential but just thought I'd post.


I have that record! It's a great recording, and Honegger should be recorded more.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

OffPitchNeb said:


> I have never paid much attention to the neoclassical movement until hearing Martinu's _Concerto for harpsichord and small orchestra_. Richard Strauss' _Divertimento after Keyboard Pieces by Couperin_ is another recent discovery for me. From the opera side, I have listened to Stravinsky the rake's progress a few times.
> 
> What pieces and what specific performances would you recommend.


The modern era "neo-classical" movement is probably my least liked style of classical music. Yet, there are works and composers within the movement that I find essential.

I don't know if you looked over the Wiki article on this subject: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoclassicism_(music)
but it's well worth a perusal. You'll see many of the works already suggested listed there.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

ORigel said:


> ..Spohr-- Symphony no. 6


Neoclassical composed in 1839?


----------

